# Canned tuna or chicken any good?? salt ?!



## djk80 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey

I was just wondering if the canned tuna and chicken you can buy is any good? I actually love eating it with ms MRs Dash put in as well as a meal but not sure if the Canned meat is any good for you??

Theres a lot of that water in there and I believe they do put salt as well???


Any thoughts for bulking or cutting eating that is it that much worse for you then cooking just a chicken breast??

Any input is appreciated thanks


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you have high blood pressure or water retention? If not, don't worry too much about salt. As for water, meat is over 60% water anyway. Read the label to see how much P/C/F there is per 100g. Look for the word *hydrogenated* in the ingredients list. If there's something hydrogenated high up the list, find a different brand.


----------



## Skib (Jan 22, 2009)

canned tuna is a great cheap source of protein... not a big fan of canned chicken though... would rather just buy breasts...


----------



## Quoi (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had some canned chicken and its not so bad..... but if you can get breasts they are way!!!!!! better!


----------



## Chubby (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder if there is mercury in tuna...nob, I wouldn't want to take a chance.  I would rather eat chicken.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 29, 2009)

Tuna is high in mercury content compared to other sources of protein but IMO the other health benefits out weight it.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 29, 2009)

My lunch on many days consists of one can of tuna, 3 eggs, and a few scoops of cottage cheese all mixed in a bowl and nuked for about 2:30 to 3:00 minutes. Viola! Instant tuna omelet. 

I wonder if the nutritional value of cottage cheese microwaved changes at all? Ian, any input?


----------



## CG (Jan 29, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I wonder if there is mercury in tuna...nob, I wouldn't want to take a chance.  I would rather eat chicken.



solid white albacore is very high on the mercury scale (but the benefits outweigh the risks IMO) however chunk light/white is WAY lower.. personally, tuna is like anything, dont go OD and you'll be fine! lol


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 29, 2009)

my lunch is a can  of tuna , 2 egg whites, and 4 pieces of whole wheat bread and one tablet of fish oil


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 1, 2009)

I only like the solid white tuna.What is the nutritional differences between white and light tuna??


----------



## goonieboy2008 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> solid white albacore is very high on the mercury scale (but the benefits outweigh the risks IMO) however chunk light/white is WAY lower.. personally, tuna is like anything, dont go OD and you'll be fine! lol


I don't think there is enough mercury in tuna to harm somebody??


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> I don't think there is enough mercury in tuna to harm somebody??



at the right amount, trust me.. not my experience, but that of a family member.. it was pretty bad honestly


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2009)

goonieboy2008 said:


> I don't think there is enough mercury in tuna to harm somebody??



sure there is if you eat enough, 1-2 times per week max would be my recommendation.


----------

